# Forum Home Renovation Decking  how to attach pergola posts to deck

## gogirl

Hello, I've always reserched this site for answers, but this is the first time for posting a thread.
Hubby & I have built a deck, free standing, and now want to add a  pergola. I've found 'Pryda Bolt Down Post Anchors', description of the  product says used for locating posts onto existing deck.  
Has anyone used these? if so any advice? Are they strong enough to  support one side of a 6m x 3m pergola? 3 posts in total on the rear  side.  
Or are we better to cut into new deck and either dig new footings or attach posts to existing posts & Bearers. 
Thanks in advance for any posts

----------


## ringtail

I'm not quite with you. The deck is free standing-not attached to the house ? The pergola structure is 6 mt long and 3 mt wide but only has posts ( 3 ) on one side ? What am I missing

----------


## Bloss

Be best if you put up some pics and/or a sketch.

----------


## woodchip

Hi gogirl,
As mentioned above, a photo of existing deck & more info would be handy, for you to get useful replies :Smilie: 
From what youve said so far, im guessing you have built a deck free standing, ie you put posts in, rather than connecting to house with a ledger??
will the proposed pergola have a roof (metal/polycarbonate) on it?
will you be attaching the opposite side of the pergola to the house fascia? 
The problem is not holding up the pergola, it is holding it down (if you install roofing on it), personally I would not use those post anchors(presuming you are talking about PSB**G)  http://www.pryda.com.au/uploads/Prod...uly%202010.pdf attached onto the decking, as it will be only 1 bolt through the bracket & decking, then relying on the decking nails to hold it all down, having said that they have a respectable uplift rating in comparison to the other brackets!
, Ive never been happy with them (even anchored into concrete), but they are quick to install.
imo, a better method would be to take a notch out of the post, mark where you want the posts (above the bearer), cut out the decking, sit the notched post onto the bearer, & bolt through. 
cheers
woodchip

----------


## gogirl

Thanks bloss, Ringtail & Woodchip for your replies. Sorry for the lack of info. 
I've uploaded a few pics, its is a freestanding deck in the backyard. the pergola will have a metal roof (eventually). It is 6m long by 3m wide, the front 2 posts will be 116 x 166 merbau laminated and the beam is huge at 320 x 65. single span, so we automatically thought these posts should definitely be housed into bearers and joists through the deck.  
the back 3 posts are 88's and the beam is slightly smaller at 280 x 65. The existing deck posts are not that high, one is only 20cm above ground, we're concerned we may not be able to get enough leverage to support the posts. Or enough room to put in bolts etc. We found the pryda anchors and thought this might be an easy solution. thought it might be a bit to good to be true, the one bolt holding them down in decking. 
I appreciate your feedback on them Woodchip.
cheers
Gogirl

----------


## Bloss

Others might have a different view, but just looking at that deck I'd be inclined to make the pergola/roof freestanding and not try attaching it. A fairly simple set of new holes with stirrups (or even screw anchors) & posts with beams and then rafters. Six holes and 3 beams, or even 4 holes & 2 beams, depending on the heights and how you want to manage the two levels and what size timbers you want to use and direction of the rafters/ beams.

----------


## stevoh741

i agree with Bloss

----------


## woodchip

yes, a picture tells a thousand words.
I was also thinking a freestanding pergola, after seeing the photos, without connecting to the deck, I think you will have to think about how to brace the structure, if not connected to something solid, like the side of the house, they sure are massive beams, im not a huge fan of knee braces but have used them, with "some" success.
What are others thoughts on knee braces, or any other bracing if you think applicable?

----------


## ringtail

x 10 with bloss

----------


## Bloss

Also worth thinking of simply an umbrella or two - I use a 3m x 2m rectangular one on my front deck - with clip on rope stays at each corner to stop wind lift (if it gets too windy has to come down of course). The other option is to use shade sales - again post numbers and positions based on shape(s) & whether single or multiple sales, but can be lighter structure and allows removal for winter etc so full sun is possible. Make sure you follow any 'destructions' though - I've seen some sails in 'full flight' cause considerable chaos and damage when not installed properly.

----------

